# 1Malaysia Cardiff City Football Academy Sdn Bhd



## 1MCC (Feb 18, 2013)

We conduct football coaching sessions for the following ages at these times:

U-8, U-10, U-12
6.30pm - 8.00pm Mon & Wed (Garden International School)

U-14
5.30 - 7.00 pm - Tuesday (University Malaya)
5.30 - 7.00 pm - Friday (Garden International School)

For more information please contact:
Jamie Barnett, 1MCC Head Coach:
0182923457 or email: [email protected]
Cameron Ng, Sports & Business Development Manager:
0178884635 or email: [email protected]


----------

